# easter morning



## cvalda (Mar 23, 2008)

I slacked on pics this morning, but snapped these of the kids posing in bunny ears... we only had three sts of bunny ears, so had to rotate! (keep in mind, they all have bed-head 'cause who gets up and showers and stuff before digging in to easter goodies?! )

Ben, JoJo & Cora






Jess, Rae & Kiara





Deontay, Stephen & Don


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kelly as usuall they are adorable. Blessed Easter to all of you.


----------

